# changing from airtel to BSNL .. !



## pirates1323 (Feb 3, 2007)

i m on airtel Rs 999 plan ... wher we get 256 kbps speed / unlimited download and at night we get around 400 kbps .... now i talked to BSNL customer care and asked them for their plans .... i asked for unlimited plan... they said for 900 rs/month u will get speed from 256 kbps upto 2 mbps with unlimited download ..i confirmed this 2 times ..... for 1 sec i though wow damn gud ..... but later i saw in their site there is no such plan like tht ...... i m in noida ... may be this plan is avaliable here right ?......i asked then when will i get 2 mbps speed they said u will get at anytime....cuz on net i usually have to download and download and download lol .........wht u ppl say ....should i change to BSNL .....


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Feb 3, 2007)

welll in bsnl after u get the package tht is they will tell u tht 2mbps speed is provided when its feasible only.....for u as u download so much i wuld say airtel is d best bet i guess


----------



## pirates1323 (Feb 3, 2007)

why ... i think bsnl gonna be gud if we get upto 2 mbps speed .... only problem is tht they r giving static IP .... this will give me problems with rapidshare  .... 

why u think i should not change to BSNL ..... this is right naa we r gettin unlimited download and  speed upto 2mbps and for only rs 900 per  month ....


----------



## amit2005 (Feb 4, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> why u think i should not change to BSNL ..... this is right naa we r gettin unlimited download and  speed upto 2mbps and for only rs 900 per  month ....


well i'm on bsnl 900 plan i'll get only 50 - 70 KBps downloadspeed..me plannin a change to 500 cuz we'll be getting speed upto 2 Mbps..with 2-8 free.... u can download upto 4 gb in these 6 hrs..that around one game daily or 5 films....while on 900 speeds are slow...it'll kill ur hard disk over long time use.....


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 25, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> well i'm on bsnl 900 plan i'll get only 50 - 70 KBps downloadspeed..me plannin a change to 500 cuz we'll be getting speed upto 2 Mbps..with 2-8 free.... u can download upto 4 gb in these 6 hrs..that around one game daily or 5 films....while on 900 speeds are slow...it'll kill ur hard disk over long time use.....



ur getting 50 - 70 kbps ..huh.... but its mentioned tht in home 900 plan its 256 kbps unlimited .....and also 500 plan is not unlimited ........

Hey others if u have BSNL's Home UL 900 plan ... wht download/upload speed ru getting


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 25, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> ur getting 50 - 70 kbps ..huh.... but its mentioned tht in home 900 plan its 256 kbps unlimited .....and also 500 plan is not unlimited ........


i probably getting spill over speeds


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 25, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> why ... i think bsnl gonna be gud if we get upto 2 mbps speed .... only problem is tht *they r giving static IP *.... this will give me problems with rapidshare  ....
> 
> why u think i should not change to BSNL ..... this is right naa we r gettin *unlimited download and  speed upto 2mbps and for only rs 900 per  month* ....



1st.. BSNL BB gives dynamic IP.. not static.. so no probs in RS..!!
2nd.. Unlimited plans are currently not 2mbps... they are only 256kbps..!!


----------



## 24online (Mar 25, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> ur getting 50 - 70 kbps ..huh.... but its mentioned tht in home 900 plan its 256 kbps unlimited .....and also 500 plan is not unlimited ........
> 
> Hey others if u have BSNL's Home UL 900 plan ... wht download/upload speed ru getting


i think u get around avg. 32 KBps  (kilobytes per second)in 900 UL plan and in 500 plan, get from 256 kbps (kilobit per second) to 2 mbps...but to feasible area.... bsnl customer care does not know abt speed....sometimes they even dont know diff. bet kbps & KBps....b/s they only do surfing....so they believes that speed is gr8.....

it is better to take isp who has dynamic IPs for rapid. downloading....u should check diff plans of bsnl speed in ur local area... b/s due to downloading mania, sometimes u get good speed(1 to 1.5 mbps) at day time, but at 2to 8 night, u get low speed (256-512 kbps)...it depends upon traffic and bandwidth availability with local exchange.... so check speed before buy......


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 25, 2007)

unlimited plan which r for 256 kbps .... in tht we get 25-30 kb/sec or wht


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2007)

BSNL UL900 - max. d/l speed =*32KBps*, & upload speed - *8KBps* 

very very low upload speed.

Better stay with Airtel .


----------



## prakhar18 (Mar 25, 2007)

hey wat is the best plan from BSNL.... i download lots of stuff..


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

The BSNL guy was a fool or he was cheating u.The BSNL customer service is really poor.I am on BSNL 500 home plan and usually get Download speeds of about 130 KiloBytes/sec.The Download speeds on the home 900 plan is really not reliable as it changes often.Some people get 32 Kilobytes/sec while others get 2 kilobytes/sec.I recommend u go for BSNL 500 plan as u can easily download large files during night between 2:00 am to 8:00 am when downloading is free.But do not extend ur session to whole day,extend it maximum to a more of 6 ours as BSNL cheats its users by having a really weired billing plan.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Mar 25, 2007)

well, airtel guys in my region have been upgrading their pipes to suport 2mbps connections, so i think u should wait and watch


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 25, 2007)

stay away from bsnl my friend, i'm havin home 500 plan, 2mbps is all ****, never crossed the mark above 130kbps, n during night hours d/l speed 2-10 kbps...pathetic, add another thing poorest service, tight lines


----------



## alok4best (Mar 25, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> why ... i think bsnl gonna be gud if we get upto 2 mbps speed .... only problem is tht they r giving static IP .... this will give me problems with rapidshare  ....
> 
> why u think i should not change to BSNL ..... this is right naa we r gettin unlimited download and  speed upto 2mbps and for only rs 900 per  month ....



Who told u all this crap
BSNL sucks...it uses ADSL technology..
and
no 2Mbps speed for UNLIMITED CONNECTION...
dont get fooled by anyone.
Maximum download speed on HOMEUL900 --32KBPS
Maximum upload speed--->8KBPS

everything else is complete BullS**t


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 26, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> Who told u all this crap
> BSNL sucks...it uses ADSL technology..
> and
> no 2Mbps speed for UNLIMITED CONNECTION...
> ...



hehe....my friends have hacked BSNL accounts ... and they r getting speed 2 mbps 24/hrs...lol.....Well I will stick to Airtel Now....lets see if they give 2 mbps unlimited in night ...


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> hehe....my friends have hacked BSNL accounts ... and they r getting speed 2 mbps 24/hrs...lol.....Well I will stick to Airtel Now....lets see if they give 2 mbps unlimited in night ...



They have not Hacked it..they have just stolen the usernames and passwords,because most of the Internet Users are too lazy to password protect their Routers or change their accounts password...Its called stealing..dont say its hacking..U give me ur IP and I'll be using ur BSNL account within minutes..and its not a thing to laugh at..do u knw what will happen if they download 24 hrs a day on 2Mbps..the person who actually owns that account will get a shocking bill...a probe will be launched and ur so called HACKER frnds will fall into trouble for this act..BSNL maintains LOG files and they can easily trace which phone number was using which account at what time ...


----------

